# new aquarium after five years



## leonardo0313 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello, I used to have a nice saltwater aquarium a few years ago. I had it for about three years and really enjoyed it. All my fish were over two years old with me and I was very attached to them, so were my children. One day after a water change the night before, I woke up to find all my beloved fish dead. I never found out why they died, I don't recall doing anything different from the other numerous times I had done filter and water changes. Anyhow, after over four years, I am wanting to have an aquarium again. I have two empty tanks, (before i just had one, a 30 gallon. a 40 was given to me by a neighbor recently.) a 30 gallon and a 40 gallon. I have nothing else, only the tanks. I would like to do this as most cost efficiently as possible. I am not a casino nor am I a Thai restaurant so I don't need anything too flashy or elegant. I just need to care for some nice fish. And have them happy and healthy. My plan is this, I want to connect the two tanks water together into a sump so that I can consider it to be a near 100 gallon water containment. I want to have a few exotic fish that requires a certain minimum size. I need filters and lights too. Feels to me that I have a lot of work cut out for me. I would be grateful and appreciative if some of the experienced do-it-yourselfers could give me some advice, suggestions along with equipment names, model numbers and costs. Man o' man I love fish! I can't wait to see my kids faces lit up and their eyes all big in front of the aquarium again. 

Thank you very much! 

p.s. I should mention that the two tanks i have are rectangular tanks.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

well its pretty easy to make your own sump just get a 20 gallon tank some plexi glass and aquarium sealent and put it together.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Instead of plexi glass use actually glass pieces. I used plexi glass on my 30 gal sump and it gives to easy. Im currently planning a 65gal sump which I will use glass. I will have a glass place cut pieces for me.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Why not keep an eye on Craigslist in your area for a larger tank? 40g is VERY limiting in respect to the health and happiness of a few fish. I'd look at at least a 75g. Who wants to bet me that you can find a 75g tank with equipment cheaper on CL then buying all new equipment? Usually around $200 for a running 75g set up. Then you'd have more room to branch out into exotic fish like you want. 

For a 40g with emphasis on fish.

I'd go bare bottom (shudders to even say that)
high flow
2 Eheim 2217 canister filters
130w power compact lighting
Nothing else but lot's of water changes.

I'm getting the vibe that you want large vibrant flashy fish, adding sand and live rock will significantly effect your ability to keep some fish as the room will be usedd by the rock work and thus will lessen your water volume and buffering ability.

For a beginer FOWLR I'd recommend
75G reef ready tank (drilled with overflows) stand and caopy
260w of power compact or equivalent T5 or VHO T12 flourescent
30g of sump space
10g of it dedicated to a skimmer, Euroreef or ASM for quality
10-15G as a refugium with a Flourex 65W ppowercompact fixture and
6.5K bulb. About $50 at H Depot
About 160lbs of aragonite, 3" in the fuge and the rest in the tank.
80-100lbs nice live rock.
Eheim 1250 return pump for the sump.
Hydor Koralia, Tunze nano streams, or Seio M620-800's for current. 
Shoot for about 2,000GPH internally or more.
If a heavy fish load is wanted then I'd get an Eheim 2217 canister, fill it with sponge material and clean it every 2 weeks.

That's how I'd build my small FOWLR.


----------



## leonardo0313 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for the advice. I actually want to stay with my plan. Although it does sound like now that buying a new set up system would be cheaper. 

I don't plan to have many fish. Just two clown fish in one tank and 1 or two fish in the other tank. 

FOWLR=fish only with live rock?

Maybe my first Post was asking for too much advice. I should read a book. 

Do you gain anything as far as water quality is concerned by connecting the two tanks water through a shared filtration system.

Thank you,


----------

